# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  hero10000

## simo83

ممكن فلاشة وطريقة تفليش hero10000 .الجهاز معلق على logo htc

----------


## salihmob

ارفع صوره لوضع الفاست بوت

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مغلق لعدم المتابعة

----------

